# Tuckerton, N. J. Swap Sunday, 5/22/16



## mike j (May 13, 2016)

I've gotten some good things out of this show, the couple of times I've been there. It's small, yet you never know what could show up. Sponsored by Village bicycle, 213 East Main St. Tuckerton, N.J.


----------



## cheeseroc (May 14, 2016)

I've never been to this one but I'm planning to go.  There's also another show and swap the same day @ a new bike shop in Toms River called Tech Bikes (1745 RT 37 W, Toms River NJ 09875).  Planning to swing by that one on the way home.


----------



## nj_shore (May 14, 2016)

Great show, plenty of bikes & buyers!  The owner Lou is TOP NOTCH.


----------



## cheeseroc (May 20, 2016)

What time do you guys think I should I get there to sell some stuff?  I think I saw it starts at 6AM!?


----------



## Puruconm (May 20, 2016)

I go every year ,it is a nice show to have a good time and sell few stuff
I will take this bike and I'm  going to ask 1,800 so I see you there guys


----------



## cheeseroc (May 20, 2016)

That's really sweet.  Maybe if i sell everything!


----------



## cheeseroc (May 22, 2016)

I didnt sell anything but that bike was sweet.  Seeya in the fall!?


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2016)

Nice swap, sold three frames in the first five minutes, then spent the next three hours buying some really cool stuff. Thanks Norberto & the other Cabers in attendance. Random photos of the event & some great bikes in the Village bike shop. ( Including Matt's two speed chainless ). Glad I went & looking forward to the fall event.


----------



## Puruconm (May 22, 2016)

YES IT WAS A NICE EVENT HAD A GOOD TIME SOLD A BUNCH OF STUFF
MEET NEW PEOPLE AND SPEND SOME TIME WITH (CABERS MEMBERS)


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 22, 2016)

Had a great time thanks again lou. Good seeing the die-hard cabers there


----------



## bicycle larry (May 22, 2016)

mike j said:


> Nice swap, sold three frames in the first five minutes, then spent the next three hours buying some really cool stuff. Thanks Norberto & the other Cabers in attendance. Random photos of the event & some great bikes in the Village bike shop. ( Including Matt's two speed chainless ). Glad I went & looking forward to the fall event.
> 
> View attachment 320075
> 
> ...



 thanks mike j for the pictures .looks like a lot of nice bikes and parts  from bicycle larry


----------



## ddmrk (May 23, 2016)

Had a great time


----------

